# Editieren von PDF Dateien (inklusive Touch und Stift)



## uka (7. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich Suche ein Programm mit dem ich in PDF's Schreiben, Markieren, Malen kann. Das Programm muss mit einem Stift funktionieren. Super wäre es, wenn es eine automatische Finger/Stift Erkennung hätte (du zoomst mit dem Finger und kannst direkt mit dem Stift los malen).

Gerät ist ein Surface mit Stift. Adobe Pro hat keine automatische Erkennung und auch andere wie PDF Annotator nicht. Das Handling steht im Vordergrund (und die Performance muss besser sein als ein PDF in Word zu bearbeiten ). 

Jemand eine Idee oder damit schon zutun gehabt?

Besten Dank & Gruß uka


----------



## fotoman (7. Dezember 2018)

Bisher habe ich weder damit zu tun gehabt noch kenne ich selber eine passende App/Software für mein Surface Pro 2. Allerdings habe ich auch nie die kostenpflichtigen Apps getestet.

Die bekannteste ist wohl:
Drawboard: Easier PDF markup software

Früher war sie wohl mal auf dem Surface Pro 3/4 von MS instaliert oder konnte dort zumindest kostenlos genutzt werden:
Drawboard PDF kostenlos fuer Besitzer eines Microsoft Surface sonst guenstige 4,99 Euro - mydealz.de

Sonst könnte man sich noch den PDF Xchange Editor ansehen. Ob der allerdings eine echte Stifterkennung hat in der Form hat, wie Du es gerne hättest?

Wie Du in Word PDFs handschriftlich bearbeiten möchtest, ist mir irgendwie unklar. Aber vieleicht geht das ja mit Office 365 (mein Arbeitgeber verschont mich vor sowas bisher noch).


----------



## uka (7. Dezember 2018)

Ab Office 2013 geht das PDF bearbeiten problemlos, sollte Adobe Reader lizenziert sein (Öffnen > Word konvertiert > Speichern > als PDF). Aber da er jeden Pixel einzeln des PDF lädt ist es blöd (übel langsam) und braucht fast ständig 100% CPU Last ... zudem kann mach nicht Zoomen, er versucht ständig das Bild auf eine DinA4 Seite zu skalieren etc. Wie gesagt, das Handling und die "Einfachheit" für den Benutzer steht an erster Stelle. 

Drawboard habe ich auch gesehen, ist aber leider an den Store gebunden, welcher nicht zugelassen ist. Hätte ich vielleicht sagen sollen . 

Es geht um CAD Zeichnungen. Danke


----------



## Gimmick (7. Dezember 2018)

Eventuell der PDF-Reader von Foxit?
What is Pressure-sensitive input feature in Foxit PhantomPDF and how to use it?

Ob, das dann auch Stift<->Finger Erkennung einschließt weiß ich nicht, man kann sich aber eine Testversion runterladen.


----------



## fotoman (10. Dezember 2018)

CAD-Zeichnungen und "Editieren"? Alles, was Du bisher beschreibst, ist für mich ein "Herumkritzeln" auf einem Dokument, aber keine echte Bearbeitung (CAD-Modell ändern, Texte als Text verändern/hinzufügen usw). Vieleicht habe ich mich durch den Titel der Ausgangsfrage aber auch nur in die Irre führen lassen.

Außer MS Edge (so lange es ihn noch gibt) fällt mir dann nichts mehr ein. Der kann halt nur handschriftliche Notizen (mit oder ohne Stifterkennung) und das Herummalen im PDF (inkl. Speichern und später weiter editieren). Er bietet aber nicht viel, kann auch bei PDFs, die Text enthalten, diesen nicht bearbeiten.

Der Foxit-Reader könnte zwar eine brachbare sein. Warum sie 2018 immer noch uralte Treiber und nicht einfach Technologie nutzen, die seit vielen Jahren von MS unabhängig von der konkreten Hardware (Wacom-Treiber) angeboten wird, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## efdev (10. Dezember 2018)

1. der Edge kann das auch  
2. Xodo
3. Xournal (sieht nicht so fancy aus auf Windows)

Das sind so die 3 die ich hauptsächlich auf Windows genutzt hab und nutze.


----------



## uka (12. Dezember 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> 2. Xodo


Sieht interessant aus, muss aber schauen ob ich das irgendwo beziehen kann. Ist leider MS Store (geht nicht) .. vielleicht gibt es das als Lokale Webapp. 



efdev schrieb:


> 3. Xournal (sieht nicht so fancy aus auf Windows)


Sieht halt nicht gut aus, werde ich aber mal testen (und vorallem ob die GTK Oberfläche besser funktioniert als bei anderen Linux Programmen unter Windows).



fotoman schrieb:


> CAD-Zeichnungen und "Editieren"? Alles, was Du bisher beschreibst, ist für mich ein "Herumkritzeln" auf einem Dokument, aber keine echte Bearbeitung (CAD-Modell ändern, Texte als Text verändern/hinzufügen usw).


Korrekt! Es geht darum in Hallen/Objekten/Maschinen vermerke mit einem Stift etc. auf dem PDF zu machen (das PDF ist eine CAD Zeichnung aus AutoCAD). Es muss schnell gehen und die Idee ist es, einen handschriftlichen Prozess zu ersetzen (Zeichnung ausdrucken, darauf vermerke und Kritzeleien machen, Zeichnung wieder einscannen, an alle beteiligten Verteilen, ...). Es geht nicht um das bearbeiten von der CAD-Quelldatei, das findet am Arbeitsplatz statt. 



fotoman schrieb:


> Außer MS Edge (so lange es ihn noch gibt) fällt mir dann nichts mehr ein. Der kann halt nur handschriftliche Notizen (mit oder ohne Stifterkennung) und das Herummalen im PDF (inkl. Speichern und später weiter editieren). Er bietet aber nicht viel, kann auch bei PDFs, die Text enthalten, diesen nicht bearbeiten.


Ich habe Edge sowie auch Foxit mal getestet, aber bei letzterem funktioniert die Stifterkennung miserabel und bei Edge .. nun er kommt mit +20 MB großen PDF Dateien mit Plänen von Werken oder Industrieanlagen nicht wirklich klar (scrollen dauert ewig, zoomed dauert ewig, die ewig vielen Linien und Ebenen darstellen dauert ewig). 

Danke Euch


----------



## NiNeu (1. April 2020)

Verssuchs mal mit: https: //www.xodo.com/#download


----------

